# How high is a HIGH SIDED vehicle?



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I listen to the reports of high winds and often wonder "How high is a high sided vehicle"?

Whilst driving in Somerset we saw a road sign saying "Unsuitable for Heavy Vehicles". Having negotiated the junction, a sign 50 yards up the road said "No access over 3 tons", so it required a (3?) point turn and another look at the map.

So, not wanting to drive up to Hull, only to be turned back to Doncaster, if the Humber Bridge is closed to high sided vehicles, can anyone provide an answer please?

Gordon


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, As an ex police officer my understanding was any slab sided vehicle taller than it's width, Steve


----------

